# How to formulate a mineral feed for goats?



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

based on the latest experience with Oliver and his UC I did some research and found a lab that will produce custom-fit mineral mixes in small quantities.

But they need the exact formula/receipe what you want in that mix.

Does anybody know how to formulate such a receipe? Obviously I can't work with the daily needs alone and have to take into consideration the feed that the goats eat as their basic diet (leaves, brush, branches, in winter hay).

How can I calculate a receipe without having exact content tables - if that's even possible?

How do I adjust for seasonal changes in mineral and trace element content in the plants? Small quantities, changing accordingly? Or one mix that fits the whole year more or less?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Ill post a read out of what we use in our mineral.

Ok found it.

Salt (NaCl) NLT 19.5% NMT 23.4%
Crude Protein NLT 3.7%
Crude Fiber NMT 2%
Calcium (Ca) NLT 6.5% NMT 7.8%
Phosphorus (P) NLT 8.0%
Sodium (Na) NMT 8.8%
Colbalt (Co) NLT 99.9 PPM
Copper (Cu) NLT 3,000.0 PPM
Iodine (I) NLT 140.0 PPM
Manganese (Mn) NLT 3,000.0 PPM
Selenium (Se) NLT 153.0 NMT 180.0 PPM
Zinc (Zn ) NLT 7,000.0 PPM
Vitamin A NLT 300,000 IU'S/LB
Vitamin D3 NLT 50,000 IU'S/LB
Vitamin E NLT 300 IU'S/LB
Niacin NLT 0.9 MG/LB

This is called Winter/Spring Cow Mineral from Bordertown Feed in Milton Freewater, OR. 541-938-5403
A 50 lb bag costs about $25.00


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Dave,

thank you. But I needed information on the process of making my own mineral feed. Did a lot of research and analysis of our feed during the winter and am now much more comfortable when speaking with the lab.

As Oliver has died a few weeks ago and his UC problems also had a genetic component I'm right now back to the old mineral feed but with additional free salt to keep down the consumption of the molasses based feed. Need to have pasture analysed and then back to talking with the lab.

And as I'm located in Germany, I'm quite sure, shipping would be way too expensive  

Thanks anyway.


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

I have a local feed store that will custom blend, but you gotta buy 1.000 pounds. :shock:


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

> Calcium (Ca) NLT 6.5% NMT 7.8%
> Phosphorus (P) NLT 8.0%


Maybe I am wrong or reading it wrong.
But is not the calcium suppose to be 2 times
the amount of the phosphorus?

This looks to be 1 to 1.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

We feed dairy quality alfalfa which has 4 to 8 times the amount of calcium then any other grass feed. Here is a chart. I hope it turns out. Is just a copy and paste from http://www.shady-acres.com/susan/Calciu ... orus.shtml This is why here, we do not give bucks / wethers grain or supplements other then the mineral mix along with their alfalfa. Am sure as Legion (my pack prospect) passes the year old mark I will adjust what he eats and balance his unique diet with his activity level. His castration will not happen till the 6th month mark.

Feed------------------------Calcium (%)-------------Phosphorus (%)
Alfalfa hay, midbloom--------------1.24---------------------0.22
Bermuda hay, 29-42 days---------0.30---------------------0.19
Oat hay---------------------------0.29---------------------0.23
Orchardgrass hay, early-----------0.24---------------------0.30
Timothy hay, midbloom------------0.43--------------------0.20
Barley grain-----------------------0.05---------------------0.34
Beet pulp, dehydrated-------------0.62--------------------0.09
Corn grain-------------------------0.05--------------------0.27
Oat grain--------------------------0.05--------------------0.34
Rice bran--------------------------0.09--------------------1.57
Wheat brand----------------------0.13--------------------1.13

Back to the original question, some ideas to formulate a mineral in your area is to research soil test in your area AND if you buy your feed from the same place each time, ask them. Though you can look up soils on the computer in a broad spectrum search. The 2:1 calcium to phosphorus mineral was scientifically formulated to be fed to meat goats on grass pasture or forages. This is were the 2 to 1 is derived from. If you supplement with grain with extra calcium or feed a alfalfa / or alfalfa mix hay, you should be able to lower the calcium level to about a 1 to 1. All the other minerals a goat needs is pretty much the same across the board in any goat mineral with Selenium and Copper levels being higher then for other animals.


----------

